# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  2012  ΕΚΘΕΣΗ  Π.Ο.Κ.

## adreas

Η  16η    έκθεση του  Π.Ο.Κ.  είναι κοντά  και  εγώ  έχω  δηλώσει 4  καρδερίνες  πουλιά του  2011  που  είχαν  κατέβει και  στον  περσινό διαγωνισμό  έκθεση,  το  ένα  εξ  αυτόν  με 92  βαθμούς  θα  είχε  το  πρώτο  βραβείο κατά  τα  στάνταρ του  κριτή  αλλά δεν  το  είχα  δηλώσει  έγκαιρα λόγω  ασθένειας  κάποιου άλλου  έλαβε  μέρος το  συγκεκριμένο  και δεν  μπορούσαν  να το  δεχτούν  λόγο του  ότι  είχαν  καταθέσει  τα χαρτιά  με  τα  ονόματα  και τα  πουλιά  που θα  διαγωνίζονταν.  Τα πουλιά  φοράνε  δακτυλίδια του  συλλόγου  του  Έβρου  που  ήμουν  παλαιότερα μέλος…… 

http://www.poc.gr/nuepsilonalpha-alp...iotasigma.html

----------


## jk21

καλη επιτυχια να εχεις προσωπικη αλλα και ολη η εκδηλωση ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ! Με ολες αυτες τις τροφες απο τη φυση που δινεις στα πουλακια σου ,σου εχουν δωσει πρωτα αυτα το μεγαλυτερο βραβειο !

----------


## Nick

Καλή επιτυχία και από μένα εύχομαι τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα!!!

----------


## adreas

Σας  ευχαριστώ.  Τα πουλιά  πάντως  είναι  εξοικειωμένα  γιατί είναι  η  δεύτερη φορά  έχουν  γίνει ποιο  μεγάλα  λόγο ηλικίας  2  ετών βλέπετε  και  πιστεύω σε  αυτά.  Πρώτα ο  θεός  με το  καλό  να  τελειώσει  όποιο και  αν  είναι το  αποτέλεσμα  φέτος  έβγαλα  3  πουλάκια  όταν θα  επιστρέψουν  τα διαγωνιζόμενα  θα  μπουν τα  φετινά  πουλάκια για  ένα  μήνα να  προετοιμαστούν  για την  έκθεση  του  χρόνου!!!!!!!!Στα  3-4 χρόνια  που  παίρνω  μέρος σχεδόν  πάντα  είναι πουλιά  της περασμένης  χρονιάς πρώτα!!!!

----------


## jk21

Φρεσκο φρεσκο ,το πρωτο φωτορεπορταζ απο την εκθεση ! ευγενικη προσφορα του ΑΝΔΡΕΑ !!! Ξεκινησε συμφωνα με το προγραμμα σημερα  ο εγκλωβισμος των πουλιων  και μετα απο 3ημερο κρισης απο τριτη εως πεμπτη ,θα επακολουθησει απο παρασκευη μεχρι  την κυριακη το μεσημερι ,η ανοιχτη εκθεση για το κοινο .

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ φιλε μου σου ευχομαι καθε επιτυχια ! ομως οπως ηδη σου εχω πει ,το καλυτερο βραβειο στο δινουν (ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο ) τα πουλακια σου που τρεχεις να τους φερεις καθε μερα ,οτι καλυτερο υπαρχει απο τροφη για αυτα στη φυση !

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλή επιτυχία Ανδρέα !!   Σάββατο ή Κυριακή θα κατέβω για πρώτη φορά να δω επιτέλους πως είναι μια έκθεση πουλιών !!!!*

----------


## adreas

Να  κατέβεις  την Κυριακή  που  θα  πάω  να παραλάβω  τα  πουλιά μετά  το  τέλος  της έκθεσης. Υπάρχει  ένα  γερό  πουλί  κάποιου  εκτροφέα από  το  σύλλογο ισάξιο  με  τα 2δικά  μου από  τα  4 που  κατέβασα  το  ένα  δεν το  βλέπω  να  παίρνει  πάνω από  89    βαθμούς.  Αν καταφέρω  να  βρίσκομαι στην  κρίση  των πτηνών  θα  σας  μεταφέρω νέα  Πιστεύω  εκτός απροόπτου  όπως  πέρυσι ότι θα  βρίσκομαι  μέσα στα  βραβεία  και  φέτος!!!!!!!! Είναι και  τα  έξοδα  κίνησης  τα  καύσιμα  πήγαινε έλα  στο  Ηράκλειο 290 χιλιόμετρα  μέχρι  το  στάδιο  επί   3  φορέςείναι  περίπου  στα 110  ευρώ  συν συνδρομές  κλπ  δεν θα  βγούμε  για κρασί  αυτό  το  μήνα  και θα  κόψω και  το  κρέας!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

καλή σας επιτυχία...!!!!

----------


## panagiotis7

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑΑΑ..........

----------


## vag21

καλη επιτυχια.μια απορια, κυριως οι καρδερινες που ειναι πιο ευαίσθητες απο τα καναρινια δεν ταλαιπωρουνται πολυ απο αυτην την διαδικαδια?

----------


## adreas

Μέχρι  τώρα  δεν μου  έχει  πεθάνει καρδερίνα  από  την  έκθεση  παιδιά.  Μόλις τα  πουλιά  επιστρέψουν τα  βάζω σε  άλλο  κλουβί απολυμένο  και  πλένω τα  εκθεσιακά  ψεκάζω για  ψείρες  αμέσως και  περιμένω  να δω  τα  κόπρανα αν  δω  κάτι  πράττω  ανάλογα.  Στα  Χανιά  το 10  το  ένα  θηλυκό  μόλις γύρισε  ήταν  φουσκωμένο και  έκανα  αμέσως αγωγή  για  κοκκίδια και  τέλος.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Να  κατέβεις  την Κυριακή  που  θα  πάω  να παραλάβω  τα  πουλιά μετά  το  τέλος  της έκθεσης. Υπάρχει  ένα  γερό  πουλί  κάποιου  εκτροφέα από  το  σύλλογο ισάξιο  με  τα 2δικά  μου από  τα  4 που  κατέβασα  το  ένα  δεν το  βλέπω  να  παίρνει  πάνω από  89    βαθμούς.  Αν καταφέρω  να  βρίσκομαι στην  κρίση  των πτηνών  θα  σας  μεταφέρω νέα  Πιστεύω  εκτός απροόπτου  όπως  πέρυσι ότι θα  βρίσκομαι  μέσα στα  βραβεία  και  φέτος!!!!!!!! *Είναι και  τα  έξοδα  κίνησης  τα  καύσιμα  πήγαινε έλα  στο  Ηράκλειο 290 χιλιόμετρα  μέχρι  το  στάδιο  επί   3  φορέςείναι  περίπου  στα 110  ευρώ  συν συνδρομές  κλπ  δεν θα  βγούμε  για κρασί  αυτό  το  μήνα  και θα  κόψω και  το  κρέας*!!!!!!!!!



*Οπότε Κυριακή να ετοιμάζω μπριτζολάκια στα Κάρβουνα... και κρασάκι παραγωγή μας !!!!! ααααα και ψωμάκι σπιτικό & ζεστό !!!  Και δεν θέλω και ΟΧΙ !!!! Και αν μας κάνει και καλό καιρό.....θα φάμε και θα πιούμε δίπλα στα πουλιά !!!!!  
*
**Να η ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε και να τα πούμε και από κοντά !!! 

* ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Καλή επιτυχία Αντρέα που θα την έχεις!! Χαιρετίσματα δώσε στον φίλο μου τον Δημήτρη τον Μόκα.

----------


## jk21

Σιγα μην δεν την ειχε ! 

1η ,2η θεση ο κυριος Σκοκακης !!!!

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ συγχαρητηρια στις κουκλες σου ,αλλα και σε σενα που φροντιζες να της δινεις οτι φυσικη τροφη θα ειχαν διαλεξει αν ειχαν γεννηθει στη φυση ! το αποτελεσμα ηταν αναμενομενο για μενα !

περιμενουμε φωτορεπορταζ απο την απονομη !!!

----------


## mariakappa

συγχαρητηρια :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:

----------


## PAIANAS

Παρακαλούνται θερμά ..θερμά και παρακλητικά όμως ...οι champions της φετεινής έκθεσης στα ιθαγενή ....να παραθέσουν άμεσα και χωρίς χρονοτριβή, φωτογραφίες από τα βραβεία και τα κύπελλα ...
Θέλουμε να δούμε και μεις πως είναι να βγαίνεις πρώτος ..θέλουμε να νοιώσουμε την ''ηδονή'' της επιβράβευσης των κόπων και της προσπάθειας !!!

Συγχαρητήρια !!
*πραγματικά θα μου επιτρέψεις την συγκίνηση γιατί ένοιωσα σα να ήμουν στη θέση σου  ..αλλά περιμένω τα πειστήρια !!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

που θα γίνει;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ηράκλειο Κρήτης Δημήτρη !!*

----------


## adreas

Σας  ευχαριστώ  όλους  σας από τα  βάθη  της  καρδιάς μου.  Ναι  άλλος  λέει πως  εκτός  από  πρώτο  έχω και  το champion  δεν  ξέρω  ακόμα αλλά  δεν ξέρω  ποια τηλέφωνα  να  πάρω για  να  μου πουν.  Νίκο  αν  άκουσες  κάτι  θέλω  να το  αναφέρεις εδώ.  Γ…ω τη  τρέλα  μου 3   χρονιές  μέσα στα  βραβεία  και δεν  έχω  μιλήσει με  ένα  κριτή λόγο  απόστασης  να μου  πει  τι  κοιτάζει  στα πουλιά ποια  είναι  τα  στάνταρ  της  ράτσας  και μόνο στα  δικά  μου  μάτια  κατεβάζω πουλιά  αυτά  που  είναι άξια.  Παιδιά  δεν  έχω  μυστικά απλά  τρώνε  όλοι  τους την τροφή  που  είναι  ένα  κουταλάκι του  γλυκού  ανά πουλί  έτσι  δεν  πέφτει  με τα  μούτρα  στους  λιπαρούς σπόρους  μόνο   και  ότι  έχει να  κάνει  με  σπόρια  από τη  φύση.

----------


## vag21

η δικη σου ματια μαλλον ταιριαζει με των κριτων  :Happy0062: .
μπραβο σου αντρικο.

----------


## adreas

Ναι  το  πήρα  με  94  βαθμούς  και  έχω  χαρά!!!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΑΝΔΡΕΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 
94 POINTS !!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## jk21

λοιπον ανακοινωση greekibirdclub.com : οποιος σημερα βρισκεται ΣΗΤΕΙΑ και μας διαβαζει ,περνα  απο την καφετερια - ζαχαροπλαστειο που υπαρχει στην παραλια και ζητα κερασμα αυτοπροσοπως απο τον Μr Goldfin(ch)inger της κρητης και συντομα πασων των γραικων ,ΣΚΟΚΑΚΗ ΑΝΔΡΕΑ !!! .... και να μην θελατε ,θα σας κερασει με το ζορι ... για να το λεω κατι ξερω !!!!


 :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ θα τον συγχαρώ την Κυριακή και από κοντά !!!*  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΑΝΤΡΕΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## lagreco69

Ανδρεα συγχαρητηρια!!! και απο εμενα.

----------


## adreas

http://www.poc.gr/wp-content/uploads...ισμού.pdf

----------


## karakonstantakis

:Anim 19:  :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Συγχαρητήρια Ανδρέα, πάντα τέτοια!! :Anim 19:

----------


## δημητρα

μπραβο παντα τετοια

----------


## PAIANAS

(παρακαλώ Αντρέα να μην συνεχίσεις το διάβασμα αυτής της δημοσίευσης )

Μιλάμε για ένα παιδί διαμάντι ...μια πραγματική ψυχούλα και έναν ακούραστο λάτρη της καρδερίνας και της φυσικής διατροφής της.. 
Τα βουνά και τα λαγκάδια της Κρήτης γνωρίζουν πλέον καλά την περπατισιά του, αφού ψάχνοντας για αγριόχορτα και αγκάθια έχει οργώσει την Κρήτη .Ενός λεβέντη που διακρινεται για την θετική του ενέργεια, τη ντομπροσύνη και την φιλικότητα.Ενός ανθρώπου μάλαμα και πλέον ενός πρωταθλητή . 
Μακάρι να έχει τη δύναμη να συνεχίσει για πολλά πολλά χρόνια και μακάρι να έχει άσβεστη την όρεξη να μεταλαμπαδεύσει τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία του σε όσους το ζητήσουν ..
Εγώ πάντως είμαι περήφανος -ανεξάρτητα από πρωτιές- που τον έχω φίλο !

----------


## jk21

τα ειπε ολα ο Νικος ! εγω απλα να πω οτι ενα μεγαλο μερος της επιτυχιας του  *Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*εδω μεσα ,οφειλεται καθαρα σε αυτο τον ανθρωπο ! επειδη οι θεωριες σε πολλους δεν αρεσουν και ισως κανουν και καλα , ο ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ πια ειναι και επισημα (για μενα ηταν παντα ) η επιτυχημενη πραξη !!! 

καλη συνεχεια Φιλε !

----------


## jk21

> 





G1002 Καρδερίνα (carduelis carduelis) ολα τα υποείδη εκτός carduelis caniceps & Ιμαλαϊων
1ο ChampionEOO - A46 Σκοκάκης Ανδρέας Παγκρήτιος Όμιλος Καναρινοφίλων 94
2ο EOO - A46 Σκοκάκης Ανδρέας Παγκρήτιος Όμιλος Καναρινοφίλων 92
3ο EOO - A132 Περυσινάκης Δημήτριος Παγκρήτιος Όμιλος Καναρινοφίλων 91

μπραβο και στον τριτο νικητη και ας μην ειναι μελος μας ! ποτε δεν ειναι αργα ...

----------


## PAIANAS

jk  μήπως θέλεις κύπελλο και για το φόρουμ ? ..Δεν σου αρκεί που κάθε δυό μέρες αδειάζεις τα pm's σου από φίλους και μέλη που ζητάνε τη βοήθεια σου ? ..υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη επιβράβευση και ικανοποίηση ?

*Eσύ ξέρεις γιατί μ'έχουν πιάσει οι καλοσύνες μου και γράφω μόνο θετικά πράγματα ..οπότε ευχήσου μου να κρατήσει η επήρρεια για πολύ ..

----------


## jk21

ασε τα off topic στο τελος για αλλη ωρα ... 

on topic τωρα ... τα κυπελλα ανηκουν στους εκτροφεις ,οχι στα φορουμ ! το φορουμ και οχι εγω θα παρει ηθικα κυπελλα στο μελλον .Γιατι εδω μεσα γινεται μια συνολικη δουλεια και προσπαθεια απο ολη τη διαχειριση και κυριως τα απλα μελη ,για μια νεας μορφης ορνιθοκουλτουρα και αυτο θα εχει αποτελεσμα σε βαθος χρονου . Μακαρι οσο περισσοτεροι σημερινοι οργανωμενοι ,να βοηθησουν με τις γνωσεις τους σε αυτο .Για αυτο τους περιμενουμε ,ναι ! οχι για να καρπωθουμε τις δαφνες τους ,αλλα για να παρουμε και να παρουν απο οτι δικο μας ! 

Μεγαλυτερη επιβραβευση των προσπαθειων δεν ειναι να εχει καποιο μελος της διαχειρισης πολλα πμ ,αλλα να εχουν τα γενεθλια των 4 ετων 100 ατομα ! να εχουμε on line μελη καθε μερα 300 και 400 ατομα και οχι 195 ,οταν οι επισκεπτες μας σε μια μερα ειναι πανω απο 1000 σταθερα ! 

θελω την ενεργο  συμμετοχη ολων !

----------


## PAIANAS

Άσε μωρέ τους αριθμούς στην ησυχία τους...αυτούς κοίταζε και ο Βενιζέλος και μας έριξε στην ξέρα ...εκεί που ευημερούν οι αριθμοί, υποφέρουν οι άνθρωποι ..ας είναι λιγότεροι οι ενεργοί λοιπόν (και σε συμμετοχή και σε εκδηλώσεις ), αλλά να είναι λίγοι και καλοί !

----------


## jk21

εγω για τα ονειρα που εχω για αυτον τον χωρο ,θελω και πολλους και καλους ! δεν βιαζομαι . δεν αρκουμαι στα λιγα .το greekbirdclub πρεπει και θα εχει ρολο στη διαμορφωση μιας νεας ορνιθοκουλτουρας και ας μην προλαβω να δω τα αποτελεσματα της ! αρκει να φυτρωσει ο σπορος που εχει ηδη πεσει !

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Αξίζει ειδική μνεία ο Αντρέας, αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε να αναφέρουμε και  την ύπαρξη, την σοβαρότητα και τις επιτυχίες του συλλόγου Π.Ο.Κ. και των εκτροφέων του γενικότερα.
Το σοβαροτητα νομιζω ειναι η πιο ευστοχη λεξη πέρα απο ίντριγκες, τσακωμούς, ξεκατινιάσματα. Σταθερά ανοδική πορεία, "παλιοί" καλοί εκτροφείς!
Με την σωστή νοοτροπία του υγιή ανταγωνισμού να τους διέπει.

----------


## adreas

[IMG]Άντε  να  πάμε πολλά  χρόνια  πίσω  τότε  που η  ανακοινώσεις  του συλλόγου  γίνονταν  με  γράμματακαι  τα ανοίγαμε  με  τρεμάμενα χέρια  θα  γίνει σεμινάριο  θα  γίνει  έκθεση είχαμε αγωνία.   
[/IMG]
Άντε  να  πάμε πολλά  χρόνια  πίσω  τότε  που η  ανακοινώσεις  του συλλόγου  γίνονταν  με  γράμματακαι  τα ανοίγαμε  με  τρεμάμενα χέρια  θα  γίνει σεμινάριο  θα  γίνει  έκθεση είχαμε αγωνία.

----------


## vag21

μας προσγειωσες στην πραγματικοτητα αντρικο,για να βγουν πρωταθλητες θελει προσπαθεια,γνωση ,μερακι και λαχταρα για αυτο που κανεις.

----------


## PAIANAS

16 xρόνια πίσω ...πόσα έχουν αλλάξει από τότε .

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μεγάλη μέρα η σημερινή για τον συνφορουμίτη μας Ανδρέα Σκοκάκη !! 12¨30 η απονομή των βραβείων στους Πρωταθλητές !!!!!!!!!*  :Anim 19: *

Σε λιγάκι θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί !!! Οπότε....φώτο υποχρεωτικές !!!! 


* ::

----------


## jk21

δωστου φιλια απο μενα και συγχαρητηρια !!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ ευχαρίστως Δημήτρη !!! Φεύγω αμέσως για να ευχαριστηθώ και λίγο την έκθεση, γιατί μετά θα πρέπει να περάσω και από το χωριό μου για την γιορτή !!! 

*Τρέξιμο σήμερα....*  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πρώτη φορά σε έκθεση πτηνών συντροφιάς και ομολογώ τα είχα χαμένα.... !! Στο χόμπι κοντεύω να κλείσω ένα χρόνο (Δεκέμβριος), και μέσα στον χρόνο αυτό κατάφερα να γνωρίσω και να συνομιλήσω με αρκετούς μεγάλους εκτροφείς της πόλης, και σήμερα.... της Κρήτης γενικότερα !! Μεγάλα ονόματα στον χώρο των πουλιών από Σητεία και από Χανιά, έδωσαν δυναμικό παρόν στην σημερινή τελευταία ημέρα της έκθεσης, και πιστέψτε με το χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα όταν συναντήθηκα για πρώτη φορά με τον Ανδρέα Σκοκάκη που τα λέμε τόσο καιρό μέσα από αυτήν εδώ την παρέα μας !! Ένας καταπληκτικός & ευχάριστος άνθρωπος !! ........Δεν μου έκανε όμως το χατήρι να φάμε και να πιούμε το καφεδάκι.....γιατί ήταν πολύ πιεσμένος και τον καταλαβαίνω μιας και είχε και το μεγάλο ταξίδι της επιστροφής. Οπότε Ανδρέα την επόμενη φορά δεν θα την γλυτώσεις !!!!!!!!!!! *  :Youpi: 

*Πλούσιο το φωτορεπορτάζ από την έκθεση του ΠΟΚ, και πάμε να θαυμάσουμε την "champion Καρδερίνα" με 94 βαθμούς του Ανδρέα Σκοκάκη, καθώς και γενικότερες φώτο !! 

*






*


Ανδρέας Σκοκάκης (A 046)* *Πρωταθλητής !!!!!!!*  :Anim 19: 


*

Και εδώ εγώ με τον Πρωταθλητή Ανδρέα !!!!!!!!!*  :Anim 19: 


*


Ο Ανδρέας παραλαμβάνει τα βραβεία του !!!

*












*

Η ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΉΤΡΙΑ ΚΑΡΔΕΡΊΝΑ του Ανδρέα ποζάρει με τα βραβεία δεξιά και αριστερά της*  :Anim 19: 






*Φώτο από εκτροφείς της Κρήτης 
*









*Γενική άποψη της έκθεσης

*



*


Πρωταθλητές σε διάφορες ράτσες καναρινιών 

*





















*Και του χρόνου με το καλό με νέες επιτυχίες Ανδρέα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Youpi:

----------


## jk21

Aυτη η << καρδερινα >> θα σε κανει να ξυρισεις και το μουστακι !   :: 







 :Anim 19: 

 :Happy0064: 

 :Anim 37:

----------


## adreas

Από  το  Ηράκλειο για  το  greek  bird club Θεόδωρος Ανδρεάδης – Συγγελάκης…………….  Ε  συγνώμη Αλέξ  ήθελα  να  γράψω  θα σου  κλέψω  κάποιες φωτό  για  το φατσοβιβλίο

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *Από  το  Ηράκλειο για  το  greek  bird club Θεόδωρος Ανδρεάδης – Συγγελάκης**…………….**  Ε  συγνώμη Αλέξ  ήθελα  να  γράψω  θα σου  κλέψω  κάποιες φωτό  για  το φατσοβιβλίο*



*χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  α πέθανα λέμε........... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


**Ασε.....σε πρόλαβα Ανδρέα !!!!!!!!! Μπές και δες στο προφίλ σου και όχι μόνο !!!!!!!!!!! 
*

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *Aυτη η << καρδερινα >> θα σε κανει να ξυρισεις και το μουστακι !*



*Ποιο μικρός δείχνει στην δεύτερη φώτο Δημήτρη !!! 5-6 χρόνια μικρότερος σε σχέση με την πρώτη..... κακά τα ψέματα !!!!*  :bye:

----------


## jk21

πραγματι ... για αυτο την εβαλα .ειναι 2χρονια και κατι παραπισω (καλοκαιρι του 2010 )  και πραγματι εδειχνε αρκετα μεγαλυτερος και απο σημερα ! οταν τον πρωτοειδα περυσι σε φωτογραφιες παλι στην εκθεση ... δεν τον γνωρισα στην αρχη !

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Συγχαρητήρια Ανδρέα!! :Anim 19:

----------


## Gardelius

Ανδρεα, θερμα Συγχαρητήρια !!!!!!

----------


## xXx

Συγχαρητήρια πολλά φίλε μου

----------


## adreas

Να  πούμε  ότι την  ημέρα  απονομής των  βραβείων  πήγα  λίγο  ποιο νωρίς  για  να  ρωτήσω  αν ο  κριτής  είπε  κάτι  σημαντικό και  αυτό  που  τόνισε   ήταν  ότι  στα πουλιά  δεν  πρέπει να  κάνουμε  προληπτικές θεραπείες  γιατί  η  καλή  και η  κακή  χλωρίδα του  εντέρου  πεθαίνουν και  για  να  έρθει  το πτηνό  στη  κατάσταση προ  αντιβίωσης  χρειάζονται 4  μήνες  καλά ακούσατε.  Τα  συμπεράσματα δικά  σας  και το  χτυπάω  και στον  εαυτό  μου!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Κάνουμε προληπτικές ''θεραπείες'' ..με βοτανάκια της φύσης ...φυσικά ...ούτε ESB , ούτε Finicoc , ούτε άλλες τέτοιες παπ@ριές . Αυτά ας τα κάνουν οι μεγαλοεκτροφείς που σπρώχνουν τα πουλιά σε ανίδεους ..και μετά ...με τον ήλιο τα βάζω , με τον ήλιο τα βγάζω ..τι έχουν τα έρμα και ψοφάνε ?
Αντρέα ..μάζευε λεφτά για το παγκόσμιο ...έτσι να τους πάρεις και τα σώβρακα και να αναρωτιούνται κατά που πέφτει η Σητεία ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αντρεα βγαλε τα πουλια ποιο κοντινες φωτογραφιες, χωρις καγκελα να τα ευχαριστηθουμε. :Party0016:

----------


## geam

μπράβο Ανδρέα!!!!πάντα άξιος!!!!

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΘΗΒΑ

Αντρέα συγχαριτήρια και από το forum!!!Να είσαι καλά και να έχεις πάντα χαρές και επιτυχίες!!!!

----------

